# Dog Proof Traps Question



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey Guys! I don't usually post on this forum, but I have a question.

I have 12 traps and use them solely to catch and keep the ***** out of my LARGE sweet corn plots. What have you found to be THE best bait to get these little destructive critters to commit??

Marshmallows and donuts work pretty good for me.

Well? I'd be interested to know. Thanks.


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

I go with a big marshmellow under the trigger and little ones above and around the trap, with either peanut butter or sardines in the middle.

I think I'm going to give "truckload" **** bait a try this fall. It seems a lot easier than dealing with bags of marshmellows and sardines and I have seen a lot of people recomending it.

I'm sure someone else will chime in.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Hey Paul, You could make up some sardine smores! Those'll put Harrisville back on the map for sure! :yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol:

When's your corn going to be ready? I'm itching for some home grown Michigan sweet corn!


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

I was gonna try truckload this year in my DP's as well. But I still like to put a big marshmellow on the trigger. I've never had one pull the marshmellow off the trigger and get away


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

A buddy of mine saw his old high school chum the other day. (These guys are in their late 60's). He stated that he uses only the DP for ***** and last year at the end of October he and a friend trapped 180+ ***** in 2 weeks!!:yikes: Each put $1100 buckaroos in their pocket for their efforts. Lot of work too.

He watches for the cans of sardines to go on sale during the year and uses the marshmallow on the trigger, but in the rest of the DP he puts the sardines. He swears by fish. I would think the fish would get a few unwanted guests at times.:tdo12: 

Thank you so far guys...

Burk buddy!! When ya coming up?? I've got sweet corn tassling out here at my property and about 26,000 to 28,000 plants (in various stages of growth) at another location. Doing very well for the lack of rain. Very well!:corkysm55:corkysm55 I'll PM you when it starts ripening. I am know for some of the best corn in Alcona County and I'm proud of that!

F&T Fur Harvester company is only about 20 minutes from me. Just north of Hubbard Lake. I can check something out and get input before buying. Very nice people.


----------



## wildlife chaser (Mar 4, 2005)

i've caught 38 **** in the 3 weeks using 6 dp at the end of the rows of my sweet corn patch. i'm useing dry cat food and molasses it's done the job so far it's keeping them at bay.


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

I like the molasses thing. Hmmm? Dollar store might have molasses.
Do you ever get unwanted critters using something that sweet?

Bought some sardines at the store today. A buck a pop. I would have got some molasses if I had read this earlier.

Lot on mind today guys. My yellow lab is VERY sick. She shows no outword signs of being sick though. Profuse bleeding from the right nostril. It is 3 weeks to the day since her first episode and she had one this morning. The vet said we need to decide what to do and "when". Kinda quiet around our home today.... She's only 7.

A little prayer for my pooch guys? She will leave a *HUGE *void in our home. That's her in my Avatar.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Small sponges soaked in bacon grease.

Griff

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

What do you do with the bacon that made the grease??:evilsmile:corkysm55:evilsmile BLT's for everyone!

The sponge thing works? I've got some set right now with sardines. We shall see.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Paperboy 1 said:


> What do you do with the bacon that made the grease??:evilsmile:corkysm55:evilsmile BLT's for everyone!
> 
> The sponge thing works? I've got some set right now with sardines. We shall see.


Marinated duck breasts wrapped in bacon cooked on a open fire is my favorite. Or the only thing that can make a yote edible. Be my guest to try either one.

Griff


----------



## wildlife chaser (Mar 4, 2005)

Paperboy 1 said:


> I like the molasses thing. Hmmm? Dollar store might have molasses.
> Do you ever get unwanted critters using something that sweet?
> 
> Bought some sardines at the store today. A buck a pop. I would have got some molasses if I had read this earlier.
> ...


 sorry to hear about your dog hope things work out for you. my family's prayers are with you. and yes i have gotten a few unwanted critters 3 grinners and 1 stinker


----------



## BigWhiskey (Jan 7, 2010)

Molasses can be bought at a feed mill dirt cheap.


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

BigWhiskey said:


> Molasses can be bought at a feed mill dirt cheap.


Correct used in making "Sweet-feed" for horses.Can be bought by the gal.
Makes good bear bait also.I'm surprised F&T doesn't carry it,maybe prohibited by some FDA or AG Regs.

Paperboy 1
Good-luck with your with your sick family member we've had our chocolate sense a puppy ,nine years ago and dread "The Day". Prayer sent


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

Just a little bit of sardines brought them out last night. All the DP's had a **** in 'em!!:evilsmile All of 'em.

Cool! Lots of juveniles still with Mom. TOO BAD!


----------



## wildlife chaser (Mar 4, 2005)

that's a good start but there still alot more out there! to bad the hides aren't prime that would of been a cool day on the line every trap holding a ****.


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

marshmellow under the trigger and a squirt of fish oil.


----------



## Cooncrazy (Jan 18, 2012)

When using truckload coonbait still use the marshmallow on the trigger that's kinda of his bonus and what really traps him. My partner an I prebait them,day before really cover ground that way just pack them up with bait set them put tape over the top of them set them an go..

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I don't target many **** but one instance suprized me. I had some fish bait sets out and wasn't getting much action, so to change things up, I used some peanut butter. Outperformed fish at his one location. I did have sponges under the trigger but I bet a marmellow would've worked as good.


----------



## grizzlyk (Oct 26, 2006)

The best raccoon bait for me is buying the cheap dry cat food and a jug of buck jam acorn flavor and mixing it the jam goes a long way mix it thick and gooey, and man the **** tear this stuff up.......:yikes:


----------

